# Routine Bonjour !



## mandrak134 (13 Novembre 2020)

Hello, j’aimerai savoir si c’est possible de créer un raccourci qui permettrait de faire la même chose que sur un Google Home :
Les jours de semaine, à 7h30, que l‘HomePod me réveille avec la météo, les actualités, mes rendez-vous de la journée. Les weekend il fait la même chose mais à 9h00. Tout cela bien sûr en automatique, sans avoir à confirmer les notifications.


----------



## Michael003 (14 Novembre 2020)

Il me semble que c'est possible, j'en ai entendu parlé dans une video de TheiCollection, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtPy9iQWn3U
Il le fait sur son iPhone mais je pense que c'est possible sur le HomePod


----------

